# Firewire Removed from 9.2



## aorchid (Oct 1, 2013)

Hello,

I see that firewire(4) has been removed from 9.2 RELEASE. If I install 9.2 RELEASE, will I still be able to `kldload sbp` to get my firewire drive working? 

Thanks, Aric


----------



## kpa (Oct 1, 2013)

It's only removed from the GENERIC configuration file as far as I can see. All the drivers are still built as modules during the kernel build so the firewire(4) drivers should be kldload(8)able on 9.2.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2013)

If you want it loaded everytime the system boots just add it to /boot/loader.conf. As @kpa said, it's only been removed from the GENERIC kernel and you should be able to load it. 


```
sbp_load="YES"
```


----------



## tyson (Oct 1, 2013)

Or if you don*'*t need it at boot, but still wana want to get it autoloaded on system boot, place this in your rc.conf:

```
kld_list="sbp xyz ..."
```
You can load as many modules as you want, and it speeds up my boot process a little (bootloader is just slow at loading modules here, even if it loads from SSD).


----------



## aorchid (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks very much for all your input. Appreciate it.


----------

